# The Oregon Vortex!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of this? I am from Oregon and I just heard about it today!

http://www.oregonvortex.com/photographs.htm

Kinda crazy. It seems there is something weird about the light refraction in the area that makes things look not as they should. You can stand in one place then move over a few feet and look like 2 feet taller, or you can watch a ball rolls up hill. It is a natural optical illusion! It seems like it would be a cool place to visit but unfortunately it is at the bottom of the state. We are talking over 6 hours each way! Eerrr. But some day it may be worth the road trip.

Something kinda weird, earlier this year I had to do a mental transport down to Medford (by where this is) and for some reason time seemed to fly by when we were there. We would for instance stop to eat for what felt like a half hour and come to find we had been there for 2 hours! I can't explain how strange it felt to be there! We both both agreed that it seemed like we were in some kind of time vortex or something. Then I read about this thing that happens to be in the same place and it got me thinkin! CRAZY!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Gunut you got to get off them lefthanded cigarets man.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Gunut you got to get off them lefthanded cigarets man.


Apparently!


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

I live in southern Oregon and have been there. It really is a WEIRD place to visit and well worth the travel time. There are only a very few places like this on Earth.

Some other interesting tidbits about the Oregon Vortex:
--pets (or other animals) will not enter into the vortex (unless dragged in by their owners)
--birds won't fly over it
--insects will not be found anywhere within its boundaries
 --Native American Indians referred to the area as the "Forbidden Ground" and never entered it
--water flows uphill


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

We have one of those about twenty minutes form us. It was weird. The skeptic in me saw a few things that could have been optical illusions but over all I can't explain it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Interesting....


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thats wild.....


Just goes to show that critters are usually smarter than we give 'em credit for.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Never been there, but just drove past the sign for the place this afternoon. Maybe next time I go to Cosco in Medford I'll check it out.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

This just dawned on me. While driving though Gold Hill I noticed just about every other car was proudly displaying either a Kerry/Edwards or Gore/Lieberman bumper sticker. Some had both.

Do you think this vortex thing has anything to do with it? :smt104


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Blastard said:


> This just dawned on me. While driving though Gold Hill I noticed just about every other car was proudly displaying either a Kerry/Edwards or Gore/Lieberman bumper sticker. Some had both.
> 
> Do you think this vortex thing has anything to do with it? :smt104


:smt082


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

After looking at the video under the media section I am convinced that it is a parlor trick (Guess a good one). Damn nerds trying to trick people!


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Easy to say if you haven't actually been there in person... I have and it's no trick.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> Easy to say if you haven't actually been there in person... I have and it's no trick.


I was talking with my physics professor about it today and we was saying that the area is man made. You could build one anywhere. The way it was built with the angles and everything make it look like unnatural things are happening. If you were to put a level on the ground you would see that it is not a flat, even surface. That is why people appear to be taller on one side then the other or why a ball appears to roll uphill.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

They used to have one of these things at Knott's Berry Farm in southern California. Been there many times as a kid. Here is some info:

*The Haunted Shack*
During the early part of the century, a strange roadside phenomena occurred. Places where the geomagnetic forces appeared to be mis-aligned... places where gravity and light were distorted. People promoted the gimmick as a tourist attraction where round objects and streams run uphill, folks walked on walls, brooms stand on end.
# Such sites were: The Mystery Shack at Calico Ghost Town, Yermo, CA
# The Mystery Spot, Santa Cruz, CA
# *The Oregon Vortex House of Mystery Gold Hill, OR*
# Confusion Hill Gravity House, Percy, CA
# Cosmos of the Black Hills, Rapid City, SD
# The Teton Mystery, Jackson, WY
# Confusion Hill, Ligonier, PA
# The Wonder Spot, Lake Delton, WI
# Mystery Spot, St. Ignace, MI
# Mystery Hill, Irish Hills, MI & Marblehead, OH
# Mysterious Tuttle House, North Woodstock, NH
# Mystery Hill, Blowing Rock, NC
# Mystery Shack, NC
# Spook Hill, Lake Wales, FL
# Casa Magnetica, Arlington, TX
# Magnetic Mine Shack, Brainerd, MN
# Mystery Shack, Maggie Valley, NC

Knott's Berry Farm had a haunted shack that was moved directly from the ghost town of Calico, CA. Fortunately for Walter Knott and his family business, he moved it to another, equally powerful geomagnetic anomaly!!! The house of strange phenomena was opened in June of 1954. Daily tours revealed the gravity defying mysteries as told by ****** Sam in "The Legend of the Haunted Shack."

Your wisecracking guide walked you through a mysterious shack where water ran uphill, chairs balanced precariously on walls, and bad jokes abound. For a sample of the humor you were subjected to, a barrel in the waiting area warned you of its dangerous "Baby Rattlers." It was filled with very small rattles. News of the planned replacement of Knott's Haunted Shack hit the public in early 2000. Due to the attraction's age, operational cost, declining attendance and lack of ADA (Americans With Disabilities) requirements, Knott's decided to remove the attraction to allow room for a new roller coaster. This news was met by great sadness from both enthusiasts and normal, everyday patrons. The Shack was a staple of Knott's Berry Farm, and a reminder of the slower and more unique attractions which used to dominate the Farm.

The Haunted Shack's last patrons went through in September 2000, right before it was transformed into Dead Man's Wharf for Halloween Haunt. As soon as Haunt closed for the season, the Shack closed forever. As soon as the final Haunt props were removed, the destruction began.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

There is a geo-magnetic disturbance in my bathroom :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> There is a geo-magnetic disturbance in my bathroom :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Nooooooo, ya just didnt aim well, and the mirror is ok too,you really do look like that!:smt082 :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The whole left coast must be smoking. Think maybe Al core has invented something to take over the country.:smt082 :smt082


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

They used to have something similar at Six Flags Over Texas. I forget what it was called, but it was similar as to what has been described.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

I've been to the one in the Black Hills of South Dakota called the Cosmos. 

It's pretty cool!


----------

